# Need a room in Seremban



## Cuyp (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello!

I am arriving in Seremban on 21. of November and i need a room.I would rent it for at least a month and if i like it,would rent it for extended period of time.
So if anyone is renting a room,knows someone willing to rent or can help in a way-drop a post please!


----------



## CJJM (Sep 16, 2012)

Cuyp said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am arriving in Seremban on 21. of November and i need a room.I would rent it for at least a month and if i like it,would rent it for extended period of time.
> So if anyone is renting a room,knows someone willing to rent or can help in a way-drop a post please!


What is your gender? What is your budget? CJJM


----------



## Cuyp (Sep 16, 2012)

CJJM said:


> What is your gender? What is your budget? CJJM


Male,30,up to 200RM.I need basic stuff nothing fancy.Clean,furnished,room and shower.That's about it for a starter.


----------



## CJJM (Sep 16, 2012)

Cuyp said:


> Male,30,up to 200RM.I need basic stuff nothing fancy.Clean,furnished,room and shower.That's about it for a starter.


Does 200RM include utilities?

Pork meat is cooked and eaten by existing tenant, so if you are Muslim will not suit you. Will need references from work (if working) and one other, preferably previous landlord. Will you be working or studying? You will also need to sign a contract. One month advance rent including utilities. 

Possibly furnished room available with own bathroom, shared kitchen but with own fridge. 15 mins away from town centre. CJJM


----------



## Cuyp (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanx!
Don't like the terms..

Anyone else maybe?


----------



## CJJM (Sep 16, 2012)

Cuyp said:


> Thanx!
> Don't like the terms..
> 
> Anyone else maybe?


Terms protect BOTH parties in an agreement. No worries. Wish you a fruitful search and a pleasant stay in Malaysia. CJJM


----------



## Cuyp (Sep 16, 2012)

bump...


----------

